# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Atari CX 2600 1977 μαζί με χειριστήρια και 7 κασέτες σε άγνωστη λειτουργική κατάσταση

## pas2007

Atari CX 2600 1977 μαζί με χειριστήρια και 7 κασέτες σε άγνωστη λειτουργική κατάσταση.
Εξωτερικά έχουν από λίγα έως καθόλου σημάδια χρήσης αλλά και από το πέρασμα του χρόνου.

Μαζί 7 κασέτες.---->


Air sea battle (Atari)Berzerk (Atari)Boxing Boxing (Activision)Combat (Atari)Circus Atari (Atari)River Raid (Activision)Missile Command (Atari)

20180301_174039.jpg

25€ Όλα μαζί.

Δεν πωλούνται μεμονομένα

----------

